# Wolfie's Recent Bad Behavior



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know what has gotten into him today. This morning, he was chewing a bone int he diningroom, when I heard him break off a piece. I went over to him, and checked his mouth for the piece of bone that splintered off, and reached down to take the bone away. I
He growled at me when I tried to take the bone. I took him by the collar, moved him away from the bone and then took the bone and threw it away. 
Tonight, he stole a piece of plastic, and ran under the diningroom table with it. I went after him, and went to take it away. This time he showed his teeth, growled, and put his mouth on my wrist. He didn't bite, but just put his mouth on me. I put him in his crate for a time out. 
He has never acted like this before. I have never had any troubles taking anything away from him ever. 
What can be triggering this new behavior, and how do I remedy it? Wolfie has always been a sweet boy.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

If he's never sine anything like this or shown any early signs of this, I would take him to the vet. Its odd that this behavior came out of nowhere.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's due for a checkup. I will bring it up with the vet. It is very strange.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

How old is Wolfie?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

How unsettling. I hope that Wolfie is o.k. His age shouldn't have anything to do with it as he's past adolescence.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I too hope he's ok. Has anyone been alone with him lately where something might've happened?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is 3. No one new has been around him. He seems healthy and is acting normal otherwise.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry, I'm on my phone and can't see the teeny tint profile picture Lol. I wasn't sure if he was a puppy or not.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Try this. Give him something of medium value to him. Then approach him with an awesome treat after calling his name. Let him nibble on it and take away the toy. Then give the toy back. if he succeeds in not growling then he should be OK. Then post an update.
I think you moved too fast by taking away the bone and maybe you overreacted in his opinion (due to being worried). I can see his point.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Try this. Give him something of medium value to him. Then approach him with an awesome treat after calling his name. Let him nibble on it and take away the toy. Then give the toy back. if he succeeds in not growling then he should be OK. Then post an update.
> I think you moved too fast by taking away the bone and maybe you overreacted in his opinion (due to being worried). I can see his point.


He only did this in the dining room when he was near or under the table. I think he thinks that the diningroom table is his den and I went in there and took his stuff. I will give your suggestion a try. Thank you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That seems from all i have read of Wolfie very out of character for him. Any changes in routine,family members away more. I have to agree w/ you and GusGus that a vet appt.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Spring is almost hear!

Liver detox..according to TCM and 5 element theory - 

"If the Liver becomes stagnant, we see all kinds of imbalances in the body. _We see emotions intensified, frustration and irritability are common, along with more anger and/or feelings of depression_. We see headaches and other aches and pains throughout the body and we see eye problems, such as red or itchy, teary eyes and many other symptoms due to the Liver’s inability move chi throughout the body"

Spring Is Almost Here So Time for a Liver Tune Up. | The Wellbeing of All Creatures


Acupuncture.Com - Education - Theory - Liver and Spring


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That seems from all i have read of Wolfie very out of character for him. Any changes in routine,family members away more. I have to agree w/ you and GusGus that a vet appt.


There have been a few changes. I haven't had the time with him that I normally spend. I have been doing a lot of stuff to the house, as far as painting, and cleaning, etc. I am also doing a lot of work preparing for a baby shower that I am throwing for my daughter next month. I recently started taking my granddaughter to dancing classes every Friday morning, so that throws his schedule off a bit. We have also been kind of trapped inside for the past month with all the snow. The town won't plow the sidewalks, and I live next to a major 4 lane road. No way to go anywhere without risking getting hit by a car. I walk up and down our little dead end street with him, and around the yard, but I think he's bored and needs more in the way of exercise.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Milk Thistle and Dandelion

watch out with over-rambuctious exercise - spring is the season of most ACL tears


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Wolfie has a bit of cabin fever. Maybe take him to a new place and do some obedience--sounds a little stressful at home at the moment.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

blehmannwa said:


> I think Wolfie has a bit of cabin fever. Maybe take him to a new place and do some obedience--sounds a little stressful at home at the moment.


That was my thought. Vet visit with thyroid check isn't a bad idea, but I think most are a little stir crazy when their routine gets disturbed.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some thoughts:
1. Under the table may be his 'cave' (?)
2. Try taking something away when he is elsewhere
3. Definitely a trip to the vet, dogs in pain act differently
4. Spend some quality time (not just a walk) with him every day, don't
take him for granted
5. Retrain him as you would a puppy for removing valuable items
Best of luck!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wolfie's Mom that is alot of changes. We are having an issue w/ Lucky with all the changes to his life w/ the girls and the weather he and i dont get to play and take car rides like we ususally do.He has to be corraled in the morning to get him inside so i can leave for work. Lucky came w/ no prompting until this past month. I know you guys have been hit w/ alot more serious snowfall then us. The not being able to exercise could be alot of this. I still would wonder about the Thyroid or an injury. Lucky grazed my face w/ a tooth when his neck was injured at about age 2 or 3. Even w/ Chevy her pain having decreased its easier for her to tolerate more. Sounds like your really busy and Wolfie and you need along walk on the beach.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

In the past, when you've taken something from him without any trouble, have you just grabbed and removed it? Or have you given him a "Leave it" or "Drop it" command first? 
I agree with you about the lack of attention/exercise, but I wonder about just taking something without warning.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

My dog did this recently too. My dog is a lovely dog and very friendly but still he got the urge to protect what he though was his: the bone. He had a bone and when i went to pick it up he curved up and aggressively and quickly ate the bone. 

To me this is the wolf in the dog. It is his instinct but something which can be trained out. If you touch a dog in this mode he may bite. So if it ever happens it may be better to let the dog win but return to the issue and train him not to resource guard with you.

I decided i had not enough control over the dog and needed to work on regaining control and enforcing it.

What i did was increase my discipline a bit and started to be more demanding rather than suggestive with the dog. I trained the dog to release and drop less high value items and then worked on the bones.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> In the past, when you've taken something from him without any trouble, have you just grabbed and removed it? Or have you given him a "Leave it" or "Drop it" command first?
> I agree with you about the lack of attention/exercise, but I wonder about just taking something without warning.


I have done both, just taken something without warning, and also used the leave it or drop it command. 
I am also thinking about some other changes that have happened in the last month. We are updating some of our appliances and electronics. In the month of February,within a span of 2 weeks, we got a new microwave, a new dryer, new house phones, and a new 65 inch flat screen tv. All of the appliances and the phones make different noises and tones than the old ones. The tv, although it doesn't make different sounds, is a lot bigger than the old one. I wonder if he is sensitive to those changes too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This behavior is so out of sorts for Wolfie. I'd lean towards cabin fever with regards to irritable behavior with most dogs. But I just don't think Wolfie would exhibit such a warning over his bone. If he snatched it and ran, then I'd agree, he just needs a 'touch up' and exercise would help. 

But Wolfie is the submissive type. Even if he was feeling grouchy, I think he'd exhibit more destructive type behavior. Like resorting back to barking at the exercise machine and that sort of thing. I'd be more concerned with a health issue than with a behavioral issue. 

With out a doubt I'd let your vet know your concerns. If the appointment isn't within the next few days, I think I'd call and ask them if you could bump it up. 

I think in the mean time, I'd practice NILIF, 24/7. I don't think I'd increase his exercise until I got a clean bill of health from the vet. 

Give Wolfie a big hug for me....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lilie said:


> This behavior is so out of sorts for Wolfie. I'd lean towards cabin fever with regards to irritable behavior with most dogs. But I just don't think Wolfie would exhibit such a warning over his bone. If he snatched it and ran, then I'd agree, he just needs a 'touch up' and exercise would help.
> 
> But Wolfie is the submissive type. Even if he was feeling grouchy, I think he'd exhibit more destructive type behavior. Like resorting back to barking at the exercise machine and that sort of thing. I'd be more concerned with a health issue than with a behavioral issue.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would classify Wolfie as a submissive type. I remember when he was in obedience class and was learning to down on a leash. He would not do that. He would buck, jump, and pull away when I tried to get him to down. He knocked me on my butt more than a few times. The trainer even tried to get him to down, and he knocked her on her butt too. It took me a solid week of practice and getting knocked over before I could get him to down while on his leash. LOL.
He back talks everyone but me when he is told what to do. LOL 
I think I would call him good natured rather than submissive. I will give him a big hug from you, and I am going to make sure that he is healthy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would be more concerned with a health issue if a bone wasn't involved. I think you went to reach for it & he didn't want to give it up, bratty behavior at that moment from Wolfie

I think revisiting the "trade up game"...exchange one high value treat for another, repeat & praise for compliance. Do it every so often throughout the day.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, trading up can also be done with a high value toy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You said that Wolfie has NEVER acted like this before and this is new behavior. I agree with Nancy about the health issue being the biggest concern. I don't know Wolfie, but you know Wolfie. Has he ever once growled at you for any reason? Has he ever behaved badly, because he had a bone or was in a special place? If not, why now? 

I heard my GSD Annie growl one time ever in her whole long life. She had surgery and still had a lot of medication in her. The dog was loopy. She was lying on the floor, looking at nothing in particular and growled. The kids and I looked at each other and said, "Did she just growl?" I had never heard her growl before. And she never growled again.

Dogs do like routine and change can be stressful. When Annie didn't like change, she became destructive and required more crate time. She still never growled. I could take anything away from her at any time. I could take it quickly. I could step over her. I could step on her. I could trim her nails too short. Even when I caused her pain, she forgave and never growled. She might put her mouth on my hand, just to say, "Hey Mom, that hurt." Never showed me any teeth. She never threatened to bite. That didn't change in her entire life. This is what concerns me with Wolfie - the change.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I don't know what has gotten into him today. This morning, he was chewing a bone int he diningroom, when I heard him break off a piece. I went over to him, and checked his mouth for the piece of bone that splintered off, and reached down to take the bone away. I
> He growled at me when I tried to take the bone. I took him by the collar, moved him away from the bone and then took the bone and threw it away.
> Tonight, he stole a piece of plastic, and ran under the diningroom table with it. I went after him, and went to take it away. This time he showed his teeth, growled, and put his mouth on my wrist. He didn't bite, but just put his mouth on me. I put him in his crate for a time out.
> He has never acted like this before. I have never had any troubles taking anything away from him ever.
> What can be triggering this new behavior, and how do I remedy it? Wolfie has always been a sweet boy.


 
The first thing I would check (other than the medical check to see if all is well there) is his age - how old is Wolfie? Couldbe hat he is growing up and maturing and thinkinghe is destined to be "Boss" and doesn't have to give things up. 

I had a German lines puppy from 10 weeks - greatest and calm good natured puppy. Got along great with our little son and our 3yo female as well. A very good natured dog and friendly to all.

Then when he was about 9 mo, he was chewing on a real bone we had given to him and I reached down to take it away from him as we were going out. He bared his teeth and gave out a deep growl - very surprising!

W/o even thinking about it I reached over to him, grabbed him by the top of his neck, gave it a shake and at the same time let out a loud "NO!".

Not saying that was a good or even smart thing to do - just a reflex action. But it did work, he sort of hung his head and more importantly never showed any similiar behavior with a toy or a bone in his life.

People I talked with later generally agreed that this was the case of a teenage male very strong willed personality "feeling his oats!" and thinking of challenging the rank status quo and once he found out it wouldn't work settled right back down.

Not saying your guy is the same but something to consider (maybe depending on his age as well) - could be a challenge to current leadership!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Courtney said:


> I would be more concerned with a health issue if a bone wasn't involved. I think you went to reach for it & he didn't want to give it up, bratty behavior at that moment from Wolfie
> 
> I think revisiting the "trade up game"...exchange one high value treat for another, repeat & praise for compliance. Do it every so often throughout the day.


 
If it does turn out that it was just behavior and not medical, I would suggest that you (or someone) needs to remind your dog just who is in charge and can take anything away from him at anytime in anyplace.

"Exchanges or Time Outs" and the like will not solve the behavior problem - i.e. do you have time to play those games forever? 

And what if Wolfie happens to like what he has (a real bone?) better than anything you might have to trade or exchange?

Or worse, what if someone who is not aware of the need to "trade" happens to try to take something away from him?

Just some thougts - obviously you (OP) know your own dog better than we do and can better assess what the problem is and how to address it.

Good luck with Wolfie!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfie, what the heck are you thinking?! You're such a good boy! Don't slip!

I agree with those who've said get the medical side of him checked out. That's odd IMO that he'd start this. He's not a young testy pup anymore and from what you've said in previous threads, he's always been a pretty good boy.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I don't know if I would classify Wolfie as a submissive type. I remember when he was in obedience class and was learning to down on a leash. He would not do that. He would buck, jump, and pull away when I tried to get him to down. He knocked me on my butt more than a few times. The trainer even tried to get him to down, and he knocked her on her butt too. It took me a solid week of practice and getting knocked over before I could get him to down while on his leash. LOL.
> He back talks everyone but me when he is told what to do. LOL
> I think I would call him good natured rather than submissive. I will give him a big hug from you, and I am going to make sure that he is healthy.


 
Sounds like he had figured out who was in charge! How old was he when he wouldn't down? 

Down is a submissive position and some dogs do not like to be told that they have to do it (unless they are convinced otherwise).


I think you mentioned that when he growled at you for trying to take his bone away, you gave him a "time out" - did I read that correctly?

And I don't remember if you were successful in taking the bone before that?

Just out of curiosity, how do you give a dog a "time out" and what do you think that they remember from it?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

codmaster said:


> The first thing I would check (other than the medical check to see if all is well there) is his age - how old is Wolfie? Couldbe hat he is growing up and maturing and thinkinghe is destined to be "Boss" and doesn't have to give things up.
> 
> I had a German lines puppy from 10 weeks - greatest and calm good natured puppy. Got along great with our little son and our 3yo female as well. A very good natured dog and friendly to all.
> 
> ...


Wolfie is 3 years old. I spoke with my breeder and she told me to do just what you did to your dog. She said I am probably too soft on him and he's challenging me.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Sounds like he had figured out who was in charge! How old was he when he wouldn't down?
> 
> Down is a submissive position and some dogs do not like to be told that they have to do it (unless they are convinced otherwise).
> 
> ...


I did take the bone away. The time out I give him is that I send him down the basement into his crate in the dark, to be alone. The main reason is that it gives me a chance to calm down. My breeder told me that this won't work with Wolfie that he needs a firm correction immediately.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, here is my guess. 

Being underneath the table is like a den. I know my desk functions as a den for Yukon. It is his space and he values that space. So does MaDeuce and Nala. It is an enclosed place and like a cave. 

One issues with being underneath the table is that the dog most likely can't retreat, since chairs block the way. So whenever the dog has something of value and guards his resource, can't get away, plus has fully matured now, they might show behavior they haven't showed before. 

It could be something medical but it could also be, that he's now fully matured, was in a place where he felt, that he had something of high value and just couldn't get away with it. 

What I would do is not to approach and close him in even more. Call him out and trade the object with something that is of even bigger value. 

I would not lean down, into his space but call him out from underneath the table instead.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is 3 years old. I spoke with my breeder and she told me to do just what you did to your dog. She said I am probably too soft on him and he's challenging me.


Without seeing Wolfie, I think I would tend to agree with your breeder.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have some experience with a strong willed dog. I highly recommend following the advice of people to trade up for a higher value treat instead of giving a correction. 

I have read your posts for a long time and while Wolfie sounds like a real character he also sounds spoiled (no offense please, just an observation). Instead of using physical corrections I would put him on Nothing in Life is Free so that for everything you give him (going out, getting food, getting a toy, etc.) he has to do something for you. Wolfie is a very smart dog and should catch onto the new structure very quickly.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My dog only exhibits such behavior if he's about to have a bout of pano, ie.Pain.
the pano usually starts showing 3 days later, but my guess is he's just silently being in pain. go to the vet just in case.


----------

